# SAE-90-mp Gear Oil



## UFCreel (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi guys. I have a 1975 Ariens Sno Thro #924040. Drained the gear oil. Very very dirty. What is the equivalent to SAE-90-MP gear oil? I cant seem to find it anywhere. After a Google search. I am more confused than ever. Seems several sites list several different SAE numbers for this. My Ariens dealer/parts store is closed in my area. So that wont do. Any help on this would be cool. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

I cant give you a answer but I will give you post a bump


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I guess that you could use 70w90, or something like that. If you are really stuck, you could put just about anything in it with no problem. I have a '66 sears/murray that called for 30 wt motor oil, and for the last 30 years I have been using the70w90 oil.
Sid


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

use 80-90 weight non synthetic gear oil. any brand will do.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Universal 00006000 Ariens 16oz SAE 90 Gear Lube

Ariens part number 00006000


----------

